# Chronic Medial Tibial Stress Syndrome and VIP questions



## Rhu (6 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone!
I was injured during training in 2012. At the time I was diagnosed with shin splints and eventually also compartment syndrome and the MRI showed resolving stress fractures. I ended up having a fasciotomy in both legs, lots of physio and prolotherapy but 8 years later still experiencing lots of pain following too much activity (walking on uneven ground, standing all day, chasing after kids, walking too long or fast). When I do my own research on MTSS (shin splints) there isn’t really any mention of it never going away and my Doctors/physio seem a bit perplexed and can’t really offer an explanation for my pain. I think that some military members tend push through pain when they shouldn’t and I think that might have something to do with my condition so I wanted to reach out here to see if anyone has experienced something similar? It really messes with my mind to not understand what is happening and I regret being an idiot and pushing through the pain in an attempt to finish my training. I ended up being released 3B.

This leads me to the second question regarding VIP. The doctor assessing my file said that MTSS is not chronic so I do not need any assistance. I am going to appeal the decision but not really sure what to say since it should show in my file that my issues are chronic? Thanks for reading and your help.


----------

